# Colnago - an old man's bike????



## nicensleazy

I dropped by my local bike dealer the other day, just to have a look at the new 2010 frames coming through. Anyhow, I just happend to mention how the Colnago sales were going. He said, "got to be honest, Colnago is a bit of an old man's bike, people tend to go for Pinarello or Cervelo etc". An old man's bike?? I think the styling of the EPS is very slik, especially in its new naked carbon look!


----------



## fatsteelfreak

It's only us old men who can afford em these days 

Andy


----------



## Mapei

Like fatsteel sez.


----------



## iyeoh

Its a compliment


----------



## RJohn

That's right. Colnagos and Porsches. Maybe even a Tommasini too.


----------



## robst

He said, "got to be honest, Colnago is a bit of an old man's bike, people tend to go for Pinarello or Cervelo etc". An old man's bike?? 

What people and how old was the dealer. ?

Some Pinarellos look ok but IMHO Cervelos are not asthetically pleasing.


----------



## nicensleazy

robst said:


> He said, "got to be honest, Colnago is a bit of an old man's bike, people tend to go for Pinarello or Cervelo etc". An old man's bike??
> 
> What people and how old was the dealer. ?
> 
> Some Pinarellos look ok but IMHO Cervelos are not asthetically pleasing.




I would agree!


----------



## haydos

What should have been said was " Colnago's are purchased by people who appreciate the finer things in life... they are european, exclusive, stylish and timeless. Cervelo's and Pinarello's are very nice, but disposable"

Well, that's what I think anyway...


----------



## nicensleazy

haydos said:


> What should have been said was " Colnago's are purchased by people who appreciate the finer things in life... they are european, exclusive, stylish and timeless. Cervelo's and Pinarello's are very nice, but disposable"
> 
> Well, that's what I think anyway...




I like that....great statement :smile5: :smile5:


----------



## David W Colnago Lover

Who cares..... his opinion means nothing to me. I love Colnagos for A) their looks, B) their handling, C) their heritage. What some sales man says means nada. He's talking about fashion.... I understand Pinarellos being 'in' at the mo, they do look nice and do all that Colnago also stands for, Cervelo has class and exclusivity behind it, but Trek? Spesh? But again, that's my opinion... and I'm often wrong ;-)


----------



## fick

I'm an old(er) man and have a couple of Colnagos. The thing is, I had them since I was younger


----------



## Ride-Fly

nicensleazy said:


> I like that....great statement :smile5: :smile5:


Me too!! Totally concur with that! Especially the handling- I love it!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

nicensleazy said:


> I dropped by my local bike dealer the other day, just to have a look at the new 2010 frames coming through. Anyhow, I just happend to mention how the Colnago sales were going. He said, "got to be honest, Colnago is a bit of an old man's bike, people tend to go for Pinarello or Cervelo etc". An old man's bike?? I think the styling of the EPS is very slik, especially in its new naked carbon look!


Probably true. If you want bang for the buck get something like a Trek or Cannondale. I'll keep my heavy Colnago though. Then again I'm quickly approaching old man status so YMMV.

//My biggest pet peeve bike are Cervelos. Almost always ridden by some wannabe triathlete cranking along in full tuck TT mode. Once the terrain heads upwards it's as if they put the brakes on. Those tri bikes can't climb for sh*t.


----------



## bolt30

haydos said:


> What should have been said was " Colnago's are purchased by people who appreciate the finer things in life... they are european, exclusive, stylish and timeless. Cervelo's and Pinarello's are very nice, but disposable"
> 
> Well, that's what I think anyway...


Well said and spot on. I would put the EPS up against any top of the line frame out there. And, while I'm by no means a rocket up climbs, on my EPS I do pass my fair share of young men on their Pinarello's, Cervelo's, Treks, etc., once the terrain heads north  The EPS is truly something special.


----------



## Slartibartfast

*A smart man's bike...*

Cervelos are for the learning; Pinarellos for the yearning; Colnagos for the discerning.


----------



## ghostryder

For old people my a--. I am 37 and i have been wanting one for a while now. I love the 2010 eps in red. ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gosh. Maybe when i am older i will think about getting a pinarello.  But right now give me an eps, while i am still young.


----------



## ghostryder

For old people my a--. I am 37 and i have been wanting one for a while now. I love the 2010 eps in red. ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gosh. Maybe when i am older i will think about getting a pinarello.  But right now give me an eps, while i am still young.


----------



## haydos

I'm 31...and love my EPS in PRZA...oh well I guess im old and about to kick the bucket...


----------



## tedgrant

not made in Italy= not a Colnago, 
One might as well buy a Giant, well essentially you are...( the TCR's are great rides...BTW)


----------



## BunnV

I bought my Colnago new in 1986 when I was 24. So Colnagos must be for young men.
I bought my Orbea used in 2008 when I was 46. Used Orbeas must be for old men.


----------



## NWD

I bought my Colnago at 23. I plan to keep it for the rest of my life unless it gets stolen or dies in a house fire... I more or less consider it useable art. Though I put my litespeed through the paces as my daily commuter/trainer/race bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

NWD said:


> I bought my Colnago at 23. I plan to keep it for the rest of my life unless it gets stolen or dies in a house fire... I more or less consider it useable art. Though I put my litespeed through the paces as my daily commuter/trainer/race bike.


I bought my Master XL in 2000 (when I was 35) ....have ridden it regularly since. No desire for another road bike. If it breaks someday I'd buy another Colnago.


----------



## fabsroman

fatsteelfreak said:


> It's only us old men who can afford em these days
> 
> Andy


That is exactly what I was going to say. Kind of like saying a Corvette or Ferrari is an old man's car, whereas a Mustang, Camaro, or Charger is a young man's car. Comes down to what old and young can afford for the most part.


----------



## Clevor

If you ask me, if you can only own one bike, just get a C50. This is probably the only frame that will hold some semblance of market value, and never fails to garner respect on group rides.

I also own a Pinarello - I'll never make that mistake again!  Too much one upmanship on every new model that comes out. When the 2008 Prince came out, look at all the Paris Carbons showing up on Ebay. Now that the 2010 Dogma is out, watch all those Princes show up on Ebay. All this for $5,500 frames which are made in Taiwan. In a year or two, the new Paris Carbon will show up and here we go again .

Plus the monocoque frames coming out nowadays are just grotesque! With square down tubes and head tubes out of proportion to the rest of the frame. Silly arches and curves on the top tube, which strangely neck down either near the seat tube or head tube. The Dogma outdoes the Prince with three gouges on the fork and chainstay (so this means the Paris will have four). Aerodynamics are pretty much thrown out the window. In regards to aero, nothing can beat the 2004-2006 Giant TCR Comps 1s, which pretty much defined sloping tube technology at the time.


----------



## robst

Whats an old man anyway?


----------



## Jbartmc

robst said:


> Whats an old man anyway?


Good question--once 40 sounded old to me, but now that I am 40 it does not seem so old.


----------



## gomango

I raced a Super back in the 1980's, and that does seem like a million years ago guys. After that I raced a Master Piu, then switched brands until three years ago. I picked up a 1999 Master Extra Light frameset for pennies and built it. Love it! Last summer I saw a beautiful Saronni Master Extra Light at the the lbs. She called my name, and now I have her hanging up at the house waiting for a build. What an incredibly beautiful frameset. So I have two Colnagos, and additional bikes from various brands. Oh yeah, I'm an ancient 51 years of age.


----------



## nicensleazy

I have an EPS and I just love the bike. Its extremely well made and its performance is spot on. However, if this sales guy in this 'professional' cycling shop feels Colnago is for the older guy......he couldn't be further from the truth! However, these issues do need to be addressed! He he feels this way, then he may not recommend Colnago frames to other customers. May be like other younger people, I feel he's been caught up in the Pinarello and Cervelo hype. People like the latest and greatest things. I guess people are now throwing away their Princes for the Dogma, the new kid on the block. We all know on this forum how good and how special a Colnago frame is, so I'm not going to preach to the converted, however, more people need to find out! Thank God for Colnago!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

gomango said:


> I raced a Super back in the 1980's, and that does seem like a million years ago guys. After that I raced a Master Piu, then switched brands until three years ago. I picked up a 1999 Master Extra Light frameset for pennies and built it. Love it! Last summer I saw a beautiful Saronni Master Extra Light at the the lbs. She called my name, and now I have her hanging up at the house waiting for a build. What an incredibly beautiful frameset. So I have two Colnagos, and additional bikes from various brands. Oh yeah, I'm an ancient 51 years of age.


Once you go Colnago steel you don't go back. 

//That Saronni will make a beautiful bike...put the chrome precisa fork on it!


----------



## nightfend

nicensleazy said:


> I guess people are now throwing away their Princes for the Dogma, the new kid on the block.


The same way people threw away their EP's when the EPS's came out.


----------



## Jbartmc

nightfend said:


> The same way people threw away their EP's when the EPS's came out.


Sounds right. Bike people are never satisfied.


----------



## gomango

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Once you go Colnago steel you don't go back.
> 
> //That Saronni will make a beautiful bike...put the chrome precisa fork on it!



Agreed. Both have the Precisa. Plenty good for me!


----------



## robst

We all know on this forum how good and how special a Colnago frame is, so I'm not going to preach to the converted, however, more people need to find out! Thank God for Colnago![/QUOTE]


Wouldnt it be better if less people knew so that there are more around for us?


----------



## real schwinns only

Colnago steel is real just ask king eddy.!!!!!!!!! Real Italian made steel the only way to fly.Forget over priced over hyped outsourced Chinese made rubbish Italian labeled with some once famous brand just a another Wannabe, Italian only by name, what rubbish.The dustbin awaits. The dustman cometh. Why get nicked? by the overpriced over hyped the brands that have became erotrash , just another Willy nilly chinese massproduced bit of rubbish. When the answer is right in front of you, the COLNAGO Molteni Master X light with Molteni team orange paint 100% pure Italian made quality.and thank god there are many other Italian quality brands that are still producing high quality 100% Italian made bicycles and parts. If by me druthers i buy Italian bicycle or part it is going be bloody well made there because you Should'nt pay for one bit and get another.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

gomango said:


> Agreed. Both have the Precisa. Plenty good for me!


I've got a Flash carbon on mine, but if I ever need a new one I think I'd go for the chromed steel.


----------



## shachah7

real schwinns only said:


> Colnago steel is real just ask king eddy.!!!!!!!!! Real Italian made steel the only way to fly.Forget over priced over hyped outsourced Chinese made rubbish Italian labeled with some once famous brand just a another Wannabe, Italian only by name, what rubbish.The dustbin awaits. The dustman cometh. Why get nicked? by the overpriced over hyped the brands that have became erotrash , just another Willy nilly chinese massproduced bit of rubbish. When the answer is right in front of you, the COLNAGO Molteni Master X light with Molteni team orange paint 100% pure Italian made quality.and thank god there are many other Italian quality brands that are still producing high quality 100% Italian made bicycles and parts. If by me druthers i buy Italian bicycle or part it is going be bloody well made there because you Should'nt pay for one bit and get another.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


Made in China frames from Colnago and Pinarello are still engineered and tested in house. This is far more important than place of fabrication when it comes to ride, performance and quality. 

Providing the place of fabrication has good QA and is competent, it has little influence on ride and performance. No doubt made in italy sounds more romantic than made in china.

For example a steel and carbon colnago are both engineered by colnago. Its perhaps just that the italians have greater skill and experience in fabrication using steel than say china.

But china/taiwan are the leaders for carbon monocoques.


----------



## real schwinns only

its just that the italians have made racing bicycles since the Beginning of end of the 19 century they are very passionate about bicycles and developed some of the finest over many years they have superb R&D, greater skills,craftsmanship and experience in fabrication than say a china unknown brand posing as a Italian bicycle. you get better R&D also.!!!!Although There are well made Chinese bicycles, but if you pay a lot of lollies for an custom or special Italian bicycle it should bloody Damn well be Italian. I would not accept or expect any thing less and you should not accept that poppycock either.!!!!!!!!!! Also Some Chinese carbon bikes pretending to be Italian made bicycles but Italian by name only, have been known to have problems so check recall list because some these bicycles have known to have major R&D problems, so you don't end up in hospital. 
But china does make an quite Excellent take off.don't forget the Wasabi and duck sauce,Springrolls and a swift half of Tsingtao to finish off the lot. In the words of dean martin now that's living pallie.!!!


----------



## nicensleazy

real schwinns only said:


> its just that the italians have made racing bicycles since the Beginning of end of the 19 century they are very passionate about bicycles and developed some of the finest over many years they have superb R&D, greater skills,craftsmanship and experience in fabrication than say a china unknown brand posing as a Italian bicycle. you get better R&D also.!!!!Although There are well made Chinese bicycles, but if you pay a lot of lollies for an custom or special Italian bicycle it should bloody Damn well be Italian. I would not accept or expect any thing less and you should not accept that poppycock either.!!!!!!!!!! Also Some Chinese carbon bikes pretending to be Italian made bicycles but Italian by name only, have been known to have problems so check recall list because some these bicycles have known to have major R&D problems, so you don't end up in hospital.
> But china does make an quite Excellent take off.don't forget the Wasabi and duck sauce,Springrolls and a swift half of Tsingtao to finish off the lot. In the words of dean martin now that's living pallie.!!!


I agree, why can't the likes of Pinarello make the Dogma in Italy. If Colnago can make the EPS etc. Its all about money and I guess its far cheaper in the far-east. I just don't buy this thought, the taiwanese are better at making carbon frames. monocoque carbon, bit like a big jelly mold I guess. Its quite funny that the frame is then badged, 'made in Italy' because its painted in Italy!


----------



## Fai Mao

robst said:


> Whats an old man anyway?


Answer: Anybody who doesn't shave to shave his head to look bald and out runs you on a steel frame with a square-taper crank, using toe-clips and friction shifters.

Generally he pulls a pistol on you for looking at his daughter also because he absolutely KNOWS what you are thinking about:blush2:


----------



## real schwinns only

Quite right mate, many bicycle's company's in a Global economy have became rubbish,and no name calling necessary, You know who you are .!!!!!!!!Quite enough said on that matter .and Colnago is not old mans bicycle, rubbish Total poppycock. I was riding for Pinarello in the early 80's when they still made a quite good bicycle.i am not one bit impressed by the lot they make now. over priced Over hyped with memories of awesome riders like Fausto Bertoglio, Giovanni Battaglin ,Alexi Grewal , Chioccioli the big Mig .Manufacturers that are only living on there rich  history dosen't necessarily mean its going to be a great bike.!!!!!! There are Bicycles Manufacturers such as Colnago ("molteni master") ,Tommasini and Carrera ("LIMA" frames) and the other quality lugged steel bicycle Manufacturers that are not just living on there laurels or there storied history and are not just not just building a another design proposal but have the desire to breathe new life back into products made completely by hand in there workshops with quality materials and quality R&D on tubing, lugs work , fork design .The assembly of these frames is meticulous The fork built with steel, and the respect for traditional geometry frame makes these a unique Combination with the modern and the traditional and a real tribute to the old-style racing frames with a new thought "Quality"i quite often wonder if some manufacturers remember what that is ?!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Clevor

nicensleazy said:


> I agree, why can't the likes of Pinarello make the Dogma in Italy. If Colnago can make the EPS etc. Its all about money and I guess its far cheaper in the far-east. I just don't buy this thought, the taiwanese are better at making carbon frames. monocoque carbon, bit like a big jelly mold I guess. Its quite funny that the frame is then badged, 'made in Italy' because its painted in Italy!


You've heard the complaints on this Colnago forum about why the frame isn't more popular among Pro Tour teams. Remember when Petacchi when from Fasso Bartolo (and the magnesium Dogma frame) to Milram and the C-50, his total win count went way down. Not sure it was just because of the injuries or the lack of his lead out team. The C-50 must have felt like a noodle. So Colnago came up with the EP to beef up the frame. Petacchi has never regained his form, probably due to age and injuries.

To be fair, the same thing happened with Boonen when Specialized began to sponsor them. Specialize had to build a special, beefed up frame just for Boonen.

But it seems to me that maybe Ernesto Colnago, in his insistence to continue to manufacture his high end frames in Italy, persisted in the lugged route manifested in the EPS today. Maybe lugged frames will always be behind the curve is things like BB stiffness. I don't think there is a monocoque factory in Italy, and I think the Chinese are far ahead technology-wise in this area.

So what do we have with the EPS? The usual 'increase the headtube lower bearing to 1-1/2' or whatever it is nowadays. What next? Increase the tubing size even further. Unless he goes with the BB30 standard, it will be hard to compete against the monocoque frames in BB stiffness. IMO, the tubes on the EPS have gotten too big and bulbous. From at aesthetics standpoint, any frame smaller than 53-54 cm conventional just doesn't look right. The big tubes on smallish frames sorta makes the bike look cheap. In the end, did Colnago go the right route? I dunno, they would have ended up like Pinarello otherwise. I do agree with what somebody said on WeightWeenies that with Pinarellos, the hype exceeds the substance. They do have a good advertising campaign. Jamis has been using assymetric chainstays for several years now.


----------



## JeremyP

An EP at the BB is stiff enough. There is a thing as too stiff.

Nothing wrong with lugged construction, only disadvantage is weight, but then the EPS's main competition the Prince/Dogma also weighs a ton.


----------



## somersetbike

As a young 47 year old I have both a Colnago C50 and a Pinarello Paris in my collection.
The Paris is sexy, light, responsive (so fast!), a head turner, comfortable and stiff.
However the C50 is all of the above but so smooth, and is a much better build quality.
If I had to chose between them it would be the Paris that I would sell.
The C50 is everything one needs in a high quality machine!

Keep looking at the EPS, but not sure if I need all the extra stiffness,(is this a marketing ploy?), and it's a lot of money to spend on what is a similar bike.
Also like the new Dogma, but what a load of money for a mass produced machine!

I have owned many Italian bikes over the years and keep coming back to Colnago.


----------



## BikeNerd2453

I'm 31 and have a C50, my second one actually, and I will have this bike forever.

The EPS is a great bike, but is it overkill for most riders? Probably. The C40/C50 is probably one of, if not *the* winningest frame ever made. World Championships, Paris-Roubaix, countless others.

I've had a CLX, a CX-1, all great bikes, but the C50 is just in another class altogether. I think that people who call Colnagos "Old Man" bikes haven't really ever been on one for any distance.


----------



## nicensleazy

I have an EPS and its just an orgasmic ride. You just have this massive smile across your face when riding it, I'm sure other bikers must think I need medication. Before buying the EPS, I used my friends Prince for the weekend, whilst the Prince is a lovely frame, I prefer the EPS to ride


----------



## iyeoh

I was given my first Colnago when I was 14. I'm now 47 and I still ride only Colnagos. I'm old, but wasn't very old when I started riding Colnagos.


----------



## bones711

*The RIDE!*



Ride-Fly said:


> Me too!! Totally concur with that! Especially the handling- I love it!


Ride-fly, 
You are so right! I'm an old guy(48) and have been riding bikes since 6. Who buys a bike or two every year. Funny though my favorite go to bikes are the Colnagos(C40 & Saronni). Which I'll never sell. For me it all boils down to the "Ride". Ernesto has IMHO found the perfect balance in his geometry. I am no Pro or Cat rider. But, when you ride his bikes you feel the road and not the ride. It's like driving a pure sports car. You become one with the road and can still enjoy the scenery. It's like a fine wine or a finely tuned time piece. 

Ah, Life's simple pleasures.....  Colnagos are worth every $$$$!


----------



## 1Cebu

I saw my first Colnago on a neighbor's magazine when I was 18 (that was quite a long time ago) ................... i immediately fell in love with it, but alas, I couldn't afford it. Now I'm 47 ..................... I'm now into my fourth Colnago (Brain, Bitanio, Dream HP and EPS) and saving pennies to buy the Flight. Simply said ..... the Colnago appeal does not have timelines, nor geographical lines (I'm Asian) .... it appeals to everybody who loves great looks, exceptional handling, and, of course, a rich winning heritage.


----------



## iyeoh

I thought Pinarellos are made in China.. not Taiwan.. Seems like a technicality, but not at all the same... You can start WW3. Sorry for the offtrack remark.


----------



## landrover1970

*Old man bike*

Here is my daily ride....72 Colnago super w/nuovo record... if this is an old man bike, then i get younger every time i ride this Colnago....


----------



## ultimobici

Clevor said:


> You've heard the complaints on this Colnago forum about why the frame isn't more popular among Pro Tour teams. Remember when Petacchi when from Fasso Bartolo (and the magnesium Dogma frame) to Milram and the C-50, his total win count went way down. Not sure it was just because of the injuries or the lack of his lead out team. The C-50 must have felt like a noodle. So Colnago came up with the EP to beef up the frame. Petacchi has never regained his form, probably due to age and injuries.
> 
> To be fair, the same thing happened with Boonen when Specialized began to sponsor them. Specialize had to build a special, beefed up frame just for Boonen.


The reason Colnago are not as prominent in the Pro Tour is money. Specialized, Trek & Giant can afford to pay €X million to be the supplier of a team. Colnago, Time and other true European manufacturers can't (or won't) compete.

As for Boonen, he had to have a special frame made due to his fit, not because the S-Works Tarmac was noodley. 

Petacchi's fortunes dipped as a result of his crash in the 2006 Giro, where he broke his kneecap. Add in the ban he received in 2008 and it adds up to 3 crap seasons in a row. 2 stages of the 2009 Giro and wearing the Maglia Rosa wasn't too shabby a return though. His bike had nothing to do with it at all.


----------



## jkent59

I turned 50 this past year and for the special day my wife bought me a C-50. ( Yes, I think I'll keep her and no, she doesn't have a single sister). I test rode a couple different top end bikes but once I turned the crank on the C-50 I new the search was over, it was the bike for me. I was able to put on a couple thousands miles before putting it away for the winter but in that short time it has lived up to my initial impression, smooth, stiff and a better climber than I'll ever be! Don't wait until you're an old man like me, get one now!


----------



## nicensleazy

jkent59 said:


> I turned 50 this past year and for the special day my wife bought me a C-50. ( Yes, I think I'll keep her and no, she doesn't have a single sister). I test rode a couple different top end bikes but once I turned the crank on the C-50 I new the search was over, it was the bike for me. I was able to put on a couple thousands miles before putting it away for the winter but in that short time it has lived up to my initial impression, smooth, stiff and a better climber than I'll ever be! Don't wait until you're an old man like me, get one now!




Ah...great stuff. I'm process of buying a C50, my friend has a mint one for sale!


----------



## Infini

As to the original post about old men, and the early replies.. I don't think it has anything to do with the Prices. Cervelos and Pinarellos are also very expensive. Hell, so are the high end Treks and Specialized. 

I think these are the reasons some people consider Colnago an old man's bike

- Cervelo has much more (or better) advertising... (here are 17 examples: http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/testteam/video-documentary/ ) Not sure what Pinarello's advertising is like. 

- Pinarellos are much more flashy and gimicky. That is something that attends to attract younger buyers more than older. 

- Ernesto himself is very old

- Colnagos are not used as much in the Pro Peloton as they were in the past, when the older guys were watching racing, and got Colnago engrained in their minds.


----------



## merlinago

i'm 29 years old. i hunted down an older colnago steel frame and built it up. the ti bike has been put on the backburner ever since i put steel to road. i absolutely love it. it's no feather... more like a nice pillow.


----------



## JetSpeed

Up until a few weeks ago, I never considered a Colnago. I even said outloud at my
LBS as we were looking for a new bike for me, "Colnago; na, old man's bike." 

THEN, I looked further into Colnago just to simply exhaust my options. After MUCH research, 
I couldn't deny the CX-1. It was aimed directly at someone like me.

Colango truly succeeded at their market aim. I am proof. Surprised, but proof.


----------



## real schwinns only

merlinago said:


> i'm 29 years old. i hunted down an older colnago steel frame and built it up. the ti bike has been put on the backburner ever since i put steel to road. i absolutely love it. it's no feather... more like a nice pillow.


 Once the novelty wears off the fly weight disposable cabon fibber bicycle rubbish most cyclists end up discovering and rediscovering the essence of steel.one of my cycling mates owns a 1969 colnago with the original campagnolo bits and would not trade it for all the plastic fibber cycles in the world,i would'nt myself.Colonago still builds quality custom hand made steel cycles to this day "molteni master x" quite debunks all the rubbish and drivel being said about colonago and other the other artisans that build quality steel frame's that actually come in real frame sizing now thats a bloody concept.!!!!!! "quote" a lie gets halfway around the world before the thruth gets a chance to get its trousers on "Sir Winston churchill"


----------



## BunnV

*Novelty? That's what they said about television...*



real schwinns only said:


> Once the novelty wears off the fly weight disposable cabon fibber bicycle rubbish most cyclists end up discovering and rediscovering the essence of steel.


Come on real schwinns, can't we all just get along?....
It's not necessary to disparage those who like carbon, or Ti, or Aluminum, or bamboo, bikes to extol the well-known and much discussed virtues of steel. Yes, there is nothing like a beautifully made, lugged steel Italian masterpiece. Nothing else rides like them, nothing else looks like them. It's all great....IF THATS WHAT YOU LIKE!!!!!!!!

The fact is that not every one likes that! It doesn't make you wrong or right, it's a choice, an opinion, it NOT A FACT!!!!!!!!!! 

This argument that "steel is real" is just as stupid as "blonds have more fun". I'll take a brunette ANY DAY. It just my choice. I also prefer SRAM over Campagnolo (oh, the heresy!) It doesn't mean SRAM is better, I just like it better…Campy is awesome, Shimano is divine. 

Many, many people, especially those that like steel Colnagos probably prefer Campy. By the way, my first high end bike was a steel Colnago that came with a garbage Ofmega grouppo. I changed everything to Campy Nuevo Record (this was in 1986). I loved that bike. Now I have a carbon Orbea with SRAM....I love my bike. It's not the same as my Colnago, one is not a replacement for the other. They are completely different. I love them both for different reasons! 

Why do you have to disparage one to hype up the other? It makes no sense at all.


----------



## real schwinns only

"Quote" an appeaser is one feeds an crocodile and expects to be eaten last . "Sir Winston churchill" See busted carbon for carbon fiber for more carbon fibber follies. This bloke said enough is quite enough. That will show them mate.!!!!!!!!!!!! you have to see this one.!!!!!!!!!!!!! its quite comical, very wry. my hats off its about time. we all work quite hard for ones money and we do not want to throw it to the wind. This one can be seen on busted carbons site, and is entitled
Annoyed? Burn it with fire!


This is one that will make you bloody wonder, spend thousands on bicycle and it fails and no warranty or guarantee. After Ritchey and Cambria both refused to warranty his fork, Wayne decided to burn it in protest. He then sent a photo of the burning fork to the customer service departments.Also see this one entitled "Unknown Carbon"


busted carbon site received a photo of this "unknown" brand of bike with the following comment:
The bike was merely being ridden and had not been involved in a crash of any sort. The whole fork column came straight through the head tube without warning! As can be seen the aluminium cups that support the carbon have come away completely leaving the bare carbon. The head-tube has failed completely. Scary! quite!!!!!!.
This story came from the inside, so all identify marks and names have been removed.Friday, July 3, 2009 Posted by FigBug at 11:21 AM on the busted carbon site That one makes me wounder about that bicycle company's R&D department. "Quote" a lie gets half way around the world before the truth gets a chance to get its trousers on "Sir Winston Churchill"


----------



## BunnV

Steel bikes never break.... 
Oh wait, yes they do! :idea: 
*"In a time before carbon fiber, when steel, lugs and drillium was king, bicycle failures were common. It's just that nobody was blogging about it. "*

Source: BustedCarbon.com


----------



## Karbon Kev

*


real schwinns only said:



"Quote" an appeaser is one feeds an crocodile and expects to be eaten last . "Sir Winston churchill" See busted carbon for carbon fiber for more carbon fibber follies. This bloke said enough is quite enough. That will show them mate.!!!!!!!!!!!! you have to see this one.!!!!!!!!!!!!! its quite comical, very wry. my hats off its about time. we all work quite hard for ones money and we do not want to throw it to the wind. This one can be seen on busted carbons site, and is entitled
Annoyed? Burn it with fire!


This is one that will make you bloody wonder, spend thousands on bicycle and it fails and no warranty or guarantee. After Ritchey and Cambria both refused to warranty his fork, Wayne decided to burn it in protest. He then sent a photo of the burning fork to the customer service departments.Also see this one entitled "Unknown Carbon"


busted carbon site received a photo of this "unknown" brand of bike with the following comment:
The bike was merely being ridden and had not been involved in a crash of any sort. The whole fork column came straight through the head tube without warning! As can be seen the aluminium cups that support the carbon have come away completely leaving the bare carbon. The head-tube has failed completely. Scary! quite!!!!!!.
This story came from the inside, so all identify marks and names have been removed.Friday, July 3, 2009 Posted by FigBug at 11:21 AM on the busted carbon site That one makes me wounder about that bicycle company's R&D department. "Quote" a lie gets half way around the world before the truth gets a chance to get its trousers on "Sir Winston Churchill"

Click to expand...

*
What the hell are you on mate? I have tried to read your posts and I've given up due to lack of understanding on your rants. What has winston churchill have to do with anything to do with carbon vs steel frames? weird dude, weird ......


----------



## JeremyP

Fact is most blind steel advocates are baby boomers who do not race competitively. Nothing wrong with that, but they are missing out on not riding the latest generation bicycles. You know, I love steel as much as these guys, great cruiser, all round great to ride - when built and designed properly, much like carbon...


----------



## 1Cebu

no use arguing about CARBON -- 









*versus* STEEL 









its apples versus oranges  

Besides, if one wants a comprehensive discussion about it  ....

be fair............

include TITANIUM  









and ALUMINIUM  









peace .................... i'm an old man of 47 years.


----------



## Jbartmc

Your modesty is overwhelming.


----------



## BunnV

1Cebu said:


> no use arguing about CARBON --
> *versus* STEEL
> its apples versus oranges
> Besides, if one wants a comprehensive discussion about it  ....be fair............
> include TITANIUM  and ALUMINIUM  peace .................... i'm an old man of 47 years.


Touche!
Nice collection, I love the diversity. The only thing that could have been better is if you had SRAM Red on the EPS, just in case anyone wanted to argue if Campy is better than SRAM and or Shimano.... You'd have all those bases covered too.


----------



## 1Cebu

hahaha ............ good suggestion on the SRAM option ...... i think i'll change the Record 10 on the Dream with Force and/or Red to cover all bases ....


----------



## BunnV

Do it!
Post pictures when you do. :thumbsup: 
I have Force (with Red BB and cassette) on my bike....love it.


----------



## fabsroman

BunnV said:


> Touche!
> Nice collection, I love the diversity. The only thing that could have been better is if you had SRAM Red on the EPS, just in case anyone wanted to argue if Campy is better than SRAM and or Shimano.... You'd have all those bases covered too.


3 out of 4 of the bikes have Campy and the other has Shimano, and I am willing to bet that at least 2 of theCampy bikes came after the Shimano one, so you know where he stands on that one.

I think a steel Colnago is going to be my birthday present this year, or at least purchased this year for my 40th birthday next year. I have to sell it to my wife somehow.


----------



## JeremyP

Jbartmc said:


> Your modesty is overwhelming.


GOLD


----------



## jlyle

robst said:


> Whats an old man anyway?


That would be me - sixty-five and counting! I'm also drooling over the Colnagos in my LBS.


----------



## webster

sorry guys i have raced hand made ralieghs made to measure at the raliegh factory by the main man saronni colnagos in sl eddie merckx made to measure slx gazzelles in 653 top of the range treks, cannondales and now an eps but the best frame i have had by miles is a hand made merckx in columbus max with mizuno p4 carbon forks this frame although heavy would do it all gallop smash its way up hill on a massive gear go through and off twiddle and it would be great fora 150 mile ride to the coast and back only down side some idiot knocked me of and destroy it at the time it was eight years old and was showing no signs of bracket flex any views comments


----------



## iyeoh

why dont you have any punctuation or capitalized letters and i dont know when your sentences begin or end and its spelt raleigh and not raliegh it seems to me you are probably some spamming bot any comments


----------



## Karbon Kev

delete


----------



## iyeoh

also when saronni was racing and winning at goodwood against lemond kelly and boyer there was no 653 yet nor did mizuno make carbon forks and in fact the eddy columbus max came with the heaviest ass steel fork known to man the damn frame in its entirety weighed almost seven pounds


----------



## mtbbmet

one time one summer me and my dad built a veranda without any tools if my head were veal how much would it cost so i suppose you want me to paint your chair do you have any onions i like onions i eat them like apples well i gotta go now im in the middle of a big bike race


----------



## fabsroman

mtbbmet said:


> one time one summer me and my dad built a veranda without any tools if my head were veal how much would it cost so i suppose you want me to paint your chair do you have any onions i like onions i eat them like apples well i gotta go now im in the middle of a big bike race


That is hilarious. I laughed when I read it on my blackberry and I'm laughing now reading it again on my laptop. Utter genius.


----------



## richjones

Hmmmm. My c50 is the best bike I have ever owned. Was it expensive? Ya was it worth it to me? Yes. Of course I wouldn't have even considered it unless it fit me perfectly.


----------



## Le Turbo

On weelends in Cape Town, everyone rides pretty much the same route and stop at the same coffee shops. Among all the Treks and Giants and Raleighs and blah-blah-blahs, it's always my Master Olympic they come to look at. And they don't say, "Nice Bike" to anyone else. Ah, the feeling of superiority!


----------



## BikeNerd2453

mtbbmet said:


> one time one summer me and my dad built a veranda without any tools if my head were veal how much would it cost so i suppose you want me to paint your chair do you have any onions i like onions i eat them like apples well i gotta go now im in the middle of a big bike race


Oh, yeah, the government wanted me to tell you that in the sewer there's this animal that's killing everything and nothing can stop it, and the only thing that can even slow it down...is REALLY EXPENSIVE PERFUME!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

mtbbmet said:


> one time one summer me and my dad built a veranda without any tools if my head were veal how much would it cost so i suppose you want me to paint your chair do you have any onions i like onions i eat them like apples well i gotta go now im in the middle of a big bike race





BikeNerd2453 said:


> Oh, yeah, the government wanted me to tell you that in the sewer there's this animal that's killing everything and nothing can stop it, and the only thing that can even slow it down...is REALLY EXPENSIVE PERFUME!


senile dementia affecting Colnago riders ?


----------



## raymonda

ultimobici said:


> As for Boonen, he had to have a special frame made due to his fit, not because the S-Works Tarmac was noodley. .



The interview and artical I read had him complaining about the noodley BB area and demanding that Specialize beef it up.


----------



## Clevor

raymonda said:


> The interview and artical I read had him complaining about the noodley BB area and demanding that Specialize beef it up.


+1, I read the same article. Boonen also had shifting problems (blame it on Campy, ha ha) where he lost Milan San Remo or some other race because he couldn't shift into the 11 cog. That was way before Specialized redesigned the frame. Specialized is good about doing this: putting effort, research, and testing into improving frames. They recently did the same thing with Cancellara (maybe putting that little motor in the BB, heh).

One wonders whether this is why Colnago won't sponsor bigger name teams. They blew a big chance to sponsor the Luxemborg team next year with the Schleck brothers. Di2 and the C59 would go hand in hand! :lol: In the latest issue of Cycle Sport, they say BBox will have a hard time making the Pro Tour, so maybe you won't see any Colnagos in the Grand Tours this year. :cryin:


----------



## tmluk

I get the same reaction with my Master with C-Record grouppo and my wife's Colnago Tecno numerous times.

A group of local club racers rode by with their latest carbon; they stopped and said "Nice Bike!" Not so much with my C50 ...


----------

